
New release of Watson Developer Cloud services - nfriedly
https://developer.ibm.com/watson/blog/2015/09/24/announcing-our-largest-release-of-watson-developer-cloud-services/
======
PaulHoule
The breadth of the service has definitely broadened so that the more of the
essential parts for a system are there, however, there are so many
"intelligent" services like AlchemyAPI, OpenCalias that are embarassingly bad,
they have some convincing to do that they can get quality to be good enough.

(Note that tunablity to the domain is a key part of making something useful;
you might be able to build an architecture that can read medical notes,
celebrity gossip, and business plans, but it will take a lot of elbow grease
to make any of those systems good enough to let off the leash.)

------
joeevans1000
Not open source. Yawn.

~~~
nfriedly
Some of it is closed source, but there's actually a good amount of open source
material at [https://github.com/watson-developer-
cloud](https://github.com/watson-developer-cloud) and IBM contributes huge
amounts of code upstream to the open source projects that we build on top of.

